# Brown Algae. Advice please



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
I have a 65 Gallon SA cichlid tank that has been setup, cycled, stable and then stocked for about a month. PH:7.8, Ammonia:0, Nitrites:0, Nitrates: Between 5 and 10 consistently with my water change schedule.

Over the past 3 or 4 days I have noticed that brown algae is starting to accumulate on my rocks and fake plants. The cichlids seem interested in nibbling it but are not keeping up at all. I have done a bit of reading on brown algae and some people say that it could just be because the tank is a new setup and will clear eventually or that there is too much/not enough light (12 hours / day light that came with the hood and 2 hours of moonlight from a cheap diy led strip) 

What does everyone think on this subject? Is there a water treatment that i can use (I would rather not)? Or should I break down and get 1 or 2 BN pleco's? Or just leave it alone in the hopes that it resolves itself.

Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Oto cats will eat it, but it usually resolves itself over time.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Siamese Algae eaters will help. But get them young, 2" and don't fed them for 5 days before putting in your tank and don't feed anybody in the tank 2 days after. They will deal with your algae very quickly


----------



## Photo_man76 (Feb 3, 2012)

*Brown Algae*

Mantiz,

I just battled this myself, I resolved this by cutting the light to 6 hrs and it went away in about a week. this can also be caused by overfeeding uneaten food can cause your nitrates to rise which can contribute to algae growth

good luck


----------



## mantiz (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. I have a feeling that it was due to it being a new setup and maybe the fact that I removed the only 2 plants that I had in the tank. I don't think it was a nitrate problem as the levels have always been around 10ppm.
However, I think the problem has stopped or slowed down as some of the rocks that I cleaned have shown no algae growth in about 3 days. If it stays that way I will clean all rocks, vacuum the substrate and install my diatom filter cartridge for a few days to clean anything from the water.

Thanks again


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah, I think you got the hang of it. Brown algae occurs on 2 conditions.
1) new tank syndrom
2) uneaten food that caused high nitrate under poor long hour lighting condition.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you don't mind having snails in the tank, Nerite snails eat this brown algae and seem to relish it. I get it in the uplift tubes on the sponge filters, and sometimes a bit on the glass behind the filter . 

They have crawled in and cleaned the entire tube on their own.. or else I'll take the tube off the filter and leave it in the tank for a few days, and they'll crawl into it and clean it, better than I ever could. 

Either the Zebra Nerite or the horned or Thorny Nerite will do a good job of disposing of brown algae.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

BillD said:


> Oto cats will eat it, but it usually resolves itself over time.


Why is it that people recommend Oto cat with cichlids? These will be eaten like goldfish... Beyond this they prefer green algae and a well established aquarium. Snails may be eaten by the cichlids as well, this depends on what you're keeping (such as Oscars who eat inverts as part of their diet in the wild).

Honestly the best thing is a pleco, it's just a matter of researching to find out which one will best suit your aquarium, which will depend on the size of it. Usually Bushy Nosed Plecos are a good choice, however their bushy noses' may be tempting to some species as well.

I hope this helps,

Ryan


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

The question was what would eat brown algae, other than Plecos. 

Otos were mentioned as a possibility, but I don't think it was quite what I'd call a recommendation. I've seen Otos eat the odd bit of brown algae myself, though they do prefer the soft green kind. That poster went on to say as well that the brown algae would likely resolve itself with time, as it's often the result of cultural conditions.

The only information we were given was that someone was keeping SA cichlids. Not which ones, nor how big they are. For all we know they could be Angel fish. He already knew Plecos were one option, but wanted others as well.

Now he knows a couple of other options, which is what he was asking for.


----------



## mousey (Mar 28, 2011)

went looking for nerites today at B. A's -- there weren't any!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Keep looking. They get them in regularly.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You can try Menagerie
or AI (Aqua Inspiration).

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Otos wouldn't work with your fish and its green algae that they eat. Sia's eat hair algae. Plecos eat brown. Your nitrates are too low to be the cause. The tank is still establishing. Try scrubbing and water changes


----------

